# Why are my two eating these off the ground....acorn tops/cupules



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello- We are surrounded by beautiful oak trees and this time of year they are dropping tons of acorns. In fact it is difficult to sleep upstairs because you can hear them falling on the roof all night. This is my first fall with the pups. Both of them keep trying to eat the cap that an acorn has on it. When the acorn falls the little cap often comes off. It is impossible to keep the dogs and acorns away from each other. The acorns are all over the yard until the squirrels do their work. The little cap is actually called a Cupule (just looked it up). Is it dangerous if the pups eat a few of these here and there? Does anyone else have a chi who like to eat these. Weird thing is both Lady and Prince like eating them!! Very weird to me!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's interesting that they love them so much! Looks like acorns are toxic to dogs though. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh goodness, toxic. They are not eating the acorns, just the little brown "topper" on the acorns. Wow, it would be tough to keep them away from the little toppers.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Theres a big old oak tree in my neighbors back yard but most of it hangs over onto my property. i get alot of acorns. my girls do pick up the little caps but i always yell " No, No" ) at them and sometimes they will drop it , sometime i have to take them away. sometime i also find my girls chewing on little sticks. i dont like when they put anything from outside in there mouths and always take it away or yell " no, no " . i never take my eyes off them when they're outside so, i dont think mine have ever eaten one.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel picked one up at the park one day. But I gave him the "drop it" command and he did. He is usually pretty good with dropping it. Then I gave him a small treat!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Basically everything from an oak tree is toxic, and I think it includes the acorn "caps" as well as the stems.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm glad you mentioned that Krystal. now i will be extra careful that they dont chew on them


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> i'm glad you mentioned that Krystal. now i will be extra careful that they dont chew on them


No problem! I just learned that myself. Sounds like the acorn has the most toxins , but even the leaves and branches are toxic enough that if a dog drinks water that has them in it, it could be fatal. I came across a story of two chihuahuas that ate the acorn part and both died of renal failure. I'm going to share this info with my friend who has a dog that eats EVERYTHING.


----------



## ChelsieMcGinley (Oct 28, 2012)

That's scary! Ugh!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info Krystal. There are so, so many in the park that we walk in!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree, great info. I need to be more careful given all the oak trees!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I didn't know that....scary, we have lots of acorns here too.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Basically everything from an oak tree is toxic, and I think it includes the acorn "caps" as well as the stems.


OK I'm confused .... Millions of people all over the world dump heaps of oak leaves in their aquariums for the tannins they give off, they're fantastic for fish who're incredibly sensitive to even the slightest toxin i.e. scented candles, those auto air fresheners, fly spray is a certain death sentence.


----------

